# Cq10 query- help!!!!



## Jessie72 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone.

After a bfn a couple of weeks ago  , DH and I are ' preparing ourselves' to go again with icsi in a couple of months. Been recommended a range of supplements to take including coenzyme q10 for both DH and I. Trouble is, I'm very confused regarding daily dosage and what form to take ie ubiquinone ( normal cq10) or ubiquinol version ( seemingly more easily absorbed but def more expensive!!!).

Has anybody any info on dosage, form to take? Should I stop taking this after EC ie during 2ww and hopefully post bfp? If I have to stop, should I reduce it gradually Should DH and I take same dose each or different doses?

The trouble is, is that it is quite expensive and there is a lot of contradictory info on internet.

If anyone can help me out I would be grateful!

Thanks and lots of baby dust


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello Jessie72

I'm not an expert but I did take Cq10 during our IVF cycles.  Can't remember what form but we invested in good brands of vits such as Solgar when we were taking our  supplements - it was more expensive but a drop in the ocean compared to the tx costs themselves. My understanding was that it takes 8-12 weeks for you to build up a good background level of Cq10 in your system.  I couldn't find any information as to whether it was safe to take it during pregnancy so I stopped taking it at EC time, by which time I had been taking it for long enough to hopefully have a good level in my system.  Once I had my BFPs, I moved on to prenatal supplements and again bought the best ones I could afford.  Not sure if this helps - maybe someone else will have more detailed advice for you. The websites and books by Zita West and Marilyn Glenville have a lot of info on recommended dosages of supplements when ttc - these were what I used as my guides for working out what DH and I should take.  Good luck with your tx.     

Ellie


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Jessie

I too have had the same dilemma, I found info ranging from 75 to 600! (sorry cant remember the units). I decided to just start taking some cos anything is probably better than nothing so I have 100 per day in one tablet. to be honest 600 would be a stuggle as that would be a lot of tablets a day.

If you find anything definative let me know

thanks
Nic


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

So sorry for your bfn   but happy to see your preparing for next cycle agree my 3rd ICIS which was a mmc the emvryologist said to take 600 a day 400 in the morning and then 200 later on


----------



## Jessie72 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for that ladies.... Will def look at zita west and Marilyn Grenville Ellie.st.... What dose did you take yourself?
Wow cookies 81 that's a lot.... What brand did you go for...(ie less expensive!)


X


----------

